# Insydeflash BIOS Upgrade Utility trouble



## sparkle92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey everyone, so here's what happened - a friend of mine bought a laptop, HP g62, without OS installed. He wanted me to set up Windows 7 for him and this is what I've been playing with for the last 2 hours. Anyway, I started installing drivers he downloaded from the HP's site. File names were like sp51122.exe so I didn't know which driver I'm installing until the setup actually ran. 

So after graphics and card reader drivers I came with that InsydeFlash thing, some kind of BIOS upgrade, which ran right away after I started the file. Progress bar is empty, the whole system is frozen and it has a big red message saying "Do not turn off your computer". 

It's been like that for 1 hour now and I don't know what to do - switch it off (which I am afraid of doing because of messing up the BIOS) or leave it like that for the night (which I doubt will have any effect). 

So what do you guys suggest I should do? Can this mess things up that badly I imagine it can? ^^

Thank you and I hope you can give me some answer a bit quicker, cuz I'm pretty worried since it's not my laptop. :sigh:


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

BIOS Upgrade? That sounds very odd, although the name suggests BIOS flashing, which can be dangerous and (I don't know about others) I would not recommend unless you have a problem with your BIOS.

It shouldn't take long to flash a BIOS, only a matter of minutes really. If your system has been halted at "Do not turn off..." for an hour, you can only hope the procedure to flash the BIOS has not started, which means you can turn off and turn on your system without a problem. 

If it has been stuck half way through (for some reason), you will not be in a good position when you try to restart...

I would wait until someone else replies (with more experience than me), just in case you can do something.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Bios flashing (updating) should never be done unless the update directly addresses a problem you are experiencing. A bad Bios update can render a Mobo useless.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

You probably already have by now, but just restart it and see the damage, hopefully nothing has happened (the procedure got stuck before it started).


----------



## sparkle92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey everyone, thanks for your replies. Fortunately, the thing froze before it started, so no damage was done. 

The damn thing started right away, before even asking me if I wanted to continue, so I didn't have a chance to see what was it and stop it, like I mentioned before. Deleted that thing right away after restart ^^

Again, thanks for your help, now I've realized I was quite lucky with that one


----------

